# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Po të hapnit një restorant shqiptar në Amerikë...

## Çufo_ Çufo

Çfarë lloj ushqimesh do servirni?
Si biznesmen jo do dëshironi që klientela juaj te jete sa më e larmishme dhe në të njëjtën kohë si mund ta përforconi imazhin tuaj si nje restorant authentik shqiptar.
Mua asnjëhere nuk më ka rëne rasti këtu to shkoj në një restorant authentik shqiptar këtu në Amirkë. Ka shumë restorante që pronarët i kanë shqiptarë, por pjesa më madhe e ushqimeve te tyre janë greke ose italiane.

Po te kishit restorantin tuaj çfarë lloj ushqimesh do vinit në menu?

Çufoja...duke i lëshuar lëng goja

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

cufo un vdes per ushqim shqiptar, dmth recetat e mira, por ne si vend nuk kemi kuzhin te pasur!! jemi shum te varfer ne gatim! nuk kemi receta si italianet, francezet, mexicanet apo kinezet, kshuqe prandaj edhe shqiptaret nuk hapin restorant me ushqim shqiptar, sepse dhe nuk do kishin shum klientel!!

----------


## Çufo_ Çufo

Bo bo ça paskeni qënë mo...asnjë s'paska ide këtu.
Disa produkte që janë të famshme për të gjithë ne shqiptarët.
byreqet (presh, spinaq, grosh, mish, etc)
Qoftet
Bërxollat

pije:
kafe (te bërë ne xhezve)
Konjak Skëndërbeu ( a ekziston më ky?)
raki
fërrnet
...


Çufoja

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

uaaaaa, byrek!!! qofte!!!po pse me kto do mbash nji restorant ti cufo?????? njereztit sdo vin aty me honger nji pjatance me qofte e dy copa byrek, edhe sikur te vine, sdo vine dit per dit te han aty, se dhe ato te shkreta sdo bohen me flori!!! po nejse
aaaa po po- konjak skenderbehu- ta nxjerrim nga ***** kte ne?????
nejse hape ti njiher-pa te vi un aty dit per dit!!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dionea

Tave kosi
Fergese
Byrek
Petanik(ne nga Korca keshtu i themi nuk e di si e perdorni ju andej)
Pispilik(mmmmmm ky eshte shume  i mire,nuk e di a e njihni)
te tjerat kur te me kujtohen....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DIDIBE

HEJ PO PRITNI MUSAFIR NGA KOSOVA

----------


## dionea

Sigurisht qe po.Te pakten te restoranti im mund te vish kur te duash.  :buzeqeshje: 
Me thuaj ndonje ushqim qe beni ju andej dhe ne nuk e kemi.

----------


## PINK

nuk hahet ne restorant byrek , and tave kosi lol 

kuzhina shqiptare eshte e mire vetem per "homemade" ... se per restorant eshte shume e varfer .. prandaj dhe restorantet shqiptare ne amerike .. fusin dhe ushqimet italiane , greke .. etj .. 

se ndryshe do falimentonin vetem me ushqimet tona ... pastaj guzhina italiane eshte e perhapur dhe me emer ne gjithe boten ... so si mbas vendit behet dhe kuvendi lol

pink

----------


## dionea

> _Postuar më parë nga Pink_Girl_ 
> *nuk hahet ne restorant byrek , and tave kosi lol 
> 
> kuzhina shqiptare eshte e mire vetem per "homemade" ... se per restorant eshte shume e varfer .. prandaj dhe restorantet shqiptare ne amerike .. fusin dhe ushqimet italiane , greke .. etj .. 
> 
> se ndryshe do falimentonin vetem me ushqimet tona ... pastaj guzhina italiane eshte e perhapur dhe me emer ne gjithe boten ... so si mbas vendit behet dhe kuvendi lol
> 
> pink*


Moj ti...
Po cfare te vesh tjeter,s'kemi ne.Te varfer nga te tera anet jemi.lol
Pastaj ne donim ti kishim te gjitha,gjera Shqiptare.

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

dionea, un vdes per pispilik/t :perqeshje:

----------


## dionea

> _Postuar më parë nga Tironsja_PHILLY_ 
> *dionea, un vdes per pispilik/t*


E ke provuar?
Po si eshte e mundur se nga TR nuk behet pispiliku.
Une e kam shume qejf gjithashtu.
Tani mu kujtua edhe dredhaniku me djathe..

----------


## liriko2000

kush din sa restorane shqiptare jane ne Amerike,,, m kane thene se ka plottttttttt...

do t'deshiroja me e dite se cka sherbejne tjeter pervec: qebapave, kosit, sarmave, suxhukit, piteve, ...?

----------


## Pasiqe

Nuk quhet pispilik, po pispilite. Eshte nje tave me spinaq, miell misri e djathe. Mund te futet nje cike qepe, sipas shijeve.

Ne cobenet Tiranes e bejne sepse vijne nga fshatrat e Pogradecit, kurse tiransit myslymane nuk e njohin dhe preferojne fergesen, lol.

Pershendetje

----------


## Marin23

Ne rradhe te pare Cufo varet se cfare restoranti do te hapesh. Me kete dua te them se po te hapesh nje restorant me byrek me mish ose kos o ku ta di une athere ky do jete nje restorant me nje menu jo shume te pasur . Do thoja qe do ishte ide e mire po te ishte me shume e tipit Take away. Megjithate nje restorant sic thua ti une kam qef ta hap ne Tirane ne te ardhmen por qe te jet tipik tradicional Shqiptar dhe brenda te kete orendi artistike nga te gjitha krahinat e vendit dhe me kryesoren Live music me kenge folklorike. Ne menu do te fusja 

Fergese Tirane
Tave elbasani
Tave peshku Shkodre
Koranin e Pogradecit
Te gjithe llojet e byrekve ( sigurisht  kuptohet te servirura bukur ne pjate)
Dhe shume te tjera qe nuk me vijne ne mend tani


Kurse per embelsira do thoja 

Kabunin ( behet me oriz, sheqer dhe rrush te thate.)
Sheqer Paret
Ashure
Sytljash...  etj

Shpresoj te me dali me sukses kjo ide sepse eshte mbushur Tirana me picceri dhe restorante qe haet i njejti ushqim

Te pershendes

----------


## DeuS

> Çfarë lloj ushqimesh do servirni?
> Si biznesmen jo do dëshironi që klientela juaj te jete sa më e larmishme dhe në të njëjtën kohë si mund ta përforconi imazhin tuaj si nje restorant authentik shqiptar.
> Mua asnjëhere nuk më ka rëne rasti këtu to shkoj në një restorant authentik shqiptar këtu në Amirkë. Ka shumë restorante që pronarët i kanë shqiptarë, por pjesa më madhe e ushqimeve te tyre janë greke ose italiane.
> 
> Po te kishit restorantin tuaj çfarë lloj ushqimesh do vinit në menu?
> 
> Çufoja...duke i lëshuar lëng goja




Cufo , futja me cfare ushqimesh te te vije per mbare mer daj.
Mos harro gjellerat qe te permenden dynjaja me lart ( sidomos Speca t'mush )  :shkelje syri: 

Pastaj futi nje emer lokalit , psh : MEDITERRANIAN ....dhe ja ku i justifikove edhe ushqimet greke , turke dhe talione qe bejne pjese ne bastardimin e cdo kulture tonen... :ngerdheshje: 

PS: Kabunise ke harruar ti shtosh mishin e dashit , ti grupi me lart. Per pak desh na e bere sultiash lol

----------


## stalion

marin hajde se po te shes lokalin tim,se mua ma ka sjell ne maj te hunes. ja kam nderruar menun mbi 10 her dhe nuk ka ecur.kam 6vjet si punoj si shkerdhat ne uk per te mbajt restorantin ne tiranen tone lavdishme. 

ne o vlla as guzhinjer nuk kemi....guzhinjeret tane shyqyr qe dine me gatuar pilaf orizi dhe fasule. isha per vit te ri atje dhe porosita 1 spageti bolognes ai trapi e bani carbonara.  :buzeqeshje:  i thash plakut ika une, bo qa dush vrafsh veten ishalla megjithe guzhinjer dhe pilaf orizi.  :i qetë:  

gjithe te mirat .

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Eshte thjesht idea qe kemi ne koke ne shqipetaret, qe guzhinen tone e kemi vetem per gatim ne shtepi e ndersa vendosim te dalim restoranteve ,guzhina duhet te jete e huaj. 

Them se vetem pak organizim e improvizim e guzhina jone,e qe duhet te shtoj se eshte shume prane asaj turke e greke,mund te jete shume e favorshme per nje busines te mire si ne usa ashtu edhe ne europe. 

Ne ne Shqiperi te pakten, nuk e kemi pasur tradite ne kohen e Dulles restorantllikun. Edhe ato pak ambjente publike ishin pjesa me e madhe mengjesore apo menca fabrikash e kombinatesh,ku dominonte pilafi e grosha ,kosi apo paçe me koke lope apo kembe derri. Delikatesa e gatimit shqiptar mbetej si perkushtueshmeri e amvisave tona te pakrahasueshme ne bote, e vitet e fundit edhe te disa amviseve te mire,sidomos ata qe ishin te inkuadruar ne forcat e armatosura e qe grate i punonin neper institucione te ''rendesishme'' shteterore.  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: , por kjo aspak nuk do te thote qe shumellojshmeria e guzhines shqiptare nuk do te krijonte premisa te mira per nje perfitim ne businesin e restorantllikut.

Per te qene me konkret,kush nga ju do te ankohej nga nje BUFFET ne te cilin mund te gjenit ne nje sektor te vencante te Starter've:-

- Sallate me domate,qepe te grira holle,speca te ngjyrave te ndryshme te grira holle po ashtu,ullinj,djathe te bardhe te prere ne forma kubike te vogla,kastraveca,feta limoni edhe e gjithe kjo ne vaj ulliri, kripe e biber te zi. 

-Pak me tutje te gjeje pak Liptave qe nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse gjize jo shume e kripur me hudhra te shtypura,vaj ulliri e biber te zi. 

-Po ashtu aty prane patllixhana te pjekura ne furre, e me pas te shtypura e te bera si salce,me vaj ulliri,hudhra te shtypura ,kripe e uthull. 

-Speca te skuqur me kripe e uthull,me pak salce domatesh te skuqura me qepe ,hudhra e pak vere te bardhe e biber te kuq.

-Speca te pjekur, te qeruara nga lekura, e pasi jane bere fije fije,rreth 1 cm te gjera,te jene vajisur me vaj ulliri,kripe e uthull,te marinated me pak salce hudhrash si edhe qepe te grira holle,por te skuqura pak po ashtu.

-Sallate jeshile te grire holle,me pak qepe te grira holle po ashtu,ullinj,vaj luledielli pa ere edhe kripe.

-Lulelaker te ziere e me pas te skuqur me veze te rrahur, me pak salce domatesh te skuqur me pare me vezen,rigon e biber te kuq.

- Kunguj te prere holle, te skuqur lehtaz qe me pas shoqerohen me tarator ( Kos i rrahur me pak kripe,biber te zi,hudhra te shtypura,vaj ulliri e pak kastravec te copetuar ne feta te imeta).

-Patllixhane te prere Fine,te skuqur lehtas e pasi ti kullohet vaji i skuqjes, te lundrojne ne vaj ulliri,hudhra e kripe e biber.

Ka edhe starter te tjere plot,qe me shume jane specialitete te krahinave te ndryshme ne Shqiperi,Kosove,Mal te zi e Maqedoni.

Prane Starteve qe do te shkonin shume me aperitive te ndryshem por me se shumti do te shkonin me Vere te Kuqe, te Bardhe, Raki e Vodka,Birre etj do te gjendeshin gjellerat kryesore.

- Mish vici me patllixhana,qe fare mire mund te shoqeroheshin me oriz te gatuar me lengun e mishit,as a side dish.

- Po ashtu mishi i vicit mund te gatuhej me lloje te ndryshme zarzavatesh si bizele, presh,lakra,kunguj etj e po ashtu te shoqerohej me pilaf te gatuar me lengun e mishit.

-Nuk duhet te perjashtojme ketu edhe turline me mish qingji.

-Mos te harrojme edhe Cumlekun me Qepe me llokma qingji.

-Taven e kosit.

-Taven e dheut me melci qingji.

-Koke qingji ne tave me qepe,hudhra e speca.

-Te brenshmet e vicit ,qingjit kukurec.

-Trute e lopes te skuqura me veze e miell.

-Plonci i lopes e qingjit i skuqur me veze e biber te kuq.

Ik se u lodha tani. Kam hap edhe nje shishe Rakije qe me erdhi nga Tirona para ca ditesh, e do ta ekzekutoj me ca Jumbo Sausages te pjekura ne furre,pak djath te bardhe e nje kokerr qepe. Per pjesen e dyte te menuse shqiptare do ju shkruaj me vone. Ishalla nuk jam bo llull fare.  :ngerdheshje: 

-

----------


## Antipatrea

Hej  kush ka shkuar ne restorantet greke ne NY...te gjitha ushqimet qe serviren atje gatuhen neper shtepite tona ne Shqiperi.....
Por problemi eshte se Shqiperia pothuajse nuk njihet fare ketu keshtu qe klientela do jete e kufizuar vetem me shqiptare....

----------


## Isomer937

Une lexova disa nga postet keto dhe nja 2 me bene te qesh me gjithe shpirt. 
1. Ju qe thoni kemi kuzhine te varfer kini rene ne mrekulline e Steak and Cheese, Turkey, Italian dhe sanduice te tjera te picereve/restoranteve amerikane. Si o nuk mund te besh nje restorant te suksesshem shqiptar kur ketu ne Amerike ke vende qe shesin vetem Roast Beef si puna e ARBY'S qe ben dhe reklama ne TV; mbijetojne. 

2. Me qafsh cfare ka me shume kuzhina italiane apo qe mund te perzjesh lloje te ndryshme makaronash per variacion (Angel hair, linguine, spagheti, ziti, etj ) apo qe makaronat mund t'i hash  me mish pule, vici ose me qofte ose salsice (a c'i thone shqip sausage). Po vajte ne restorant italian nje gje e ke te sigurt MAKARONA GALORE. 

3. Pse talleni me pilafin o njerez nje restoranti qe konsiderohen 3 yje ose mesatare cdo pjate vjen e servirur me pilaf. Nuk ka gje qe pergatitet me lehte dhe eshte aq e lire sa pilafi. Apo jini te tere te zene me leka e frekuentoni restoranti klasi ke pjata me e lire eshte sallata per $ 13.99 dhe supa per $ 11.99. 

4. Pse restorantet kineze qe mbijetojne kane cilesi te mire ushqimi thoni ju? Ushqimi eshte pak a shume si *** dhe nuk eshte fare afer ushqimit te vertete kinez. Cmimi ka te beje me krijimin e klienteles. 

5. Klientela ky problem zgjidhet me 3 veprime :
*  A.* Nje emer qe perfaqeson tere zonen sic e ka thene dikush me pare      MESDHEU eshte emer shume i mire. Brenda fut flamuj shqiptare fap merret vesh qe edhe Shqiperia eshte ne mesdhe. 
* B.* Cmime konkurruese me lokale te ngjashme qe kane ushqim etnik sic quhet ne USA.
*C.* Vendi ku hapet restoranti eshte kritik. 

6. Menuja sic e kane shkruar dhe parafolsit ka shume zgjidhje. Pastaj ketu ne Amerike shitet nje supe e famshme ne vere perves Gaspacos; "cucumber soup" (qe eshte supe me kastraveca - eshte fiks si taratori pak a shume). Pastaj tere restorantet kane nje menu pak a shume fikse keshtu qe nuk eshte e thene te kesh 3000 pjata; mjafton te zgjedhesh 50 me te mirat. Njerezit qe vijne per te ngrene ne restorant do vine njehere ne jave se po erdhen perdite eshte njelloj si te vesh ne mense dhe jo ne restorant.

----------


## Isomer937

> Hej  kush ka shkuar ne restorantet greke ne NY...te gjitha ushqimet qe serviren atje gatuhen neper shtepite tona ne Shqiperi.....
> Por problemi eshte se Shqiperia pothuajse nuk njihet fare ketu keshtu qe klientela do jete e kufizuar vetem me shqiptare....



Mund te kesh vetem kliente shqiptare po qe se :

1. Emrin restorantin ia ve SHQIPERIA. 

2. Stafi flet vetem shqip. 

3. Menuja eshte shkruar shqip. 

Amerikanet jane kurioze dhe me siguri do duan ta provojne kete lloj te ri ushqimi. Nje reklame ne radio ose gazete. Nja dy kupona per "paguaj nje pjatance dhe merre tjetren me 1/2 cmimi "dhe shikon si te lulezon biznesi jo vetem me shqiptare por me amerikane, turq e kineze.

----------

